#ubuntu-in 2018-05-07
<r15> Folks
<r15> Hello
<Ocean22> Hi guys. Just installed ubuntu 18.04 and find that image scan for linux is not identifying my epson printer anymore. It worked fine on earlier versions of ubuntu. Did a bit of googling but no much help. it says sane change has brken soem thrid party scanner drivers on launchpad. Can  some one guide me in the right directions. thanks
#ubuntu-in 2018-05-12
<sonu_nk> hello
#ubuntu-in 2020-05-06
<snake-venom> i have installed php7 and php5 on my server, i can see php5 stopped daily. [root@li1769-251 bin]# cd /opt/alt/php56/usr/bin, chmod +x *  this need to run daily.. php5 giving 500 internal server error.. if i will run those commands then it will work .. daily i need to do this commands..
<snake-venom> Hi pavlushka , are you available for the discussion ?
<pavlushka> snake-venom: first, fix your email address and then talk
<snake-venom> email address ? where and how ?
<pavlushka> snake-venom: naresh.kumar@homail.com
<snake-venom> yes it is
<snake-venom> so what i need to do with is ? and where i need to change it and why ?
<snake-venom> also i don't want to show my email publicly..
<pavlushka> snake-venom: gmail fails to deliver to this address
<snake-venom> ah ok ,, its hotemail.. but i dont know how i added and when , how to update ?
<snake-venom> *hotmail
<pavlushka> snake-venom: check your mail
<snake-venom> replied  thanks.
<pavlushka> now what?
<snake-venom> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> yes
<snake-venom> i have installed php7 and php5 on my server, i can see php5 stopped daily. [root@li1769-251 bin]# cd /opt/alt/php56/usr/bin, chmod +x *  this need to run daily.. php5 giving 500 internal server error.. if i will run those commands then it will work .. daily i need to do this commands..
<snake-venom> PHP 7 and PHP5 installed in same directory " cd /opt/alt/ "
<pavlushka> snake-venom: not very familiar with php, you should ask in #ubuntu
<snake-venom> they all said its php issue.. when talking in php they said its server issue .. hahaha.. i lost..
<snake-venom> any way i will check with google help , lets c what comes out.. :) thanks
<snake-venom> the main issue "  changing permissions on it for some reason "  that i need to find out..
<pavlushka> snake-venom: tired lsattr on those? and also you have to google about linux attribute switches
<snake-venom> pavlushka, sorry i was on tea break
<snake-venom> do you want to trouble shoot with me or suggesting me another way to do ?
<pavlushka> snake-venom: of course you should troubleshoot, I just told you to check if those files have immutable attributes or something which reverting their permissions
<snake-venom> any suggested way to trouble shoot, what your exp says /
<snake-venom> ?
<pavlushka> snake-venom: I just said it.
<pavlushka> already
#ubuntu-in 2020-05-07
<suniel> Hi all, I have a board based on Rockchip RK3399 64-bit SOC based on ARMv8A.The board can boot from the following devices:Micro SD, emmc, USB, NVMe SSD.I have installed ubuntu focal fossa with LXDE Display manager.(I have downloadedfocal-base-arm64.tar.gz and installed all the necessary packages). The board boots fine with ubuntu focal fossa
<suniel> installed on Micro SD, emmc, USB.I am using Linux kernel 5.5.10 from kernel.org.When the board is booted via NVMe SSD(this NVMe SSD is connected via PCIe on to the main board), the board looses power(powered off) automatically during the bootprocess. This happens and once kernel loads and systemd trying to fully load ubuntuuser space.In the process
<suniel> of identifying what is causing the problem, found out that systemd-udevd is the one.when loading rules from udev/rules.d, some of them are creating a problem.so removed all the rules apart from:50-udev-default.rules, 60-drm.rules, 90-console-setup.rules, 60-block.rules60-serial.rules, 99-systemd.rules.By doing the above change, i am able to get a
<suniel> basic command prompt. It says LXDE displaymanager is started but I couldnt get display.Can any one please comment on this issue. Thanks
#ubuntu-in 2020-05-08
<suniel17> Hi all, I have a board based on Rockchip RK3399 64-bit SOC ARMv8A.I have installed Ubuntu focal fossa with LXDE Display manager. I am bootingvia NVMe SSD, the board loses power(powered off) automatically duringthe boot process. found out that this is happenning when systemd-udevd is setting up ubuntu user space (loading rules from udev/rules.d).Can
<suniel17> any one please comment on this issue and suggest how to fix the problem. Thanks
#ubuntu-in 2020-05-10
<psydruid> Does your board get enough power delivered to it?
<psydruid> I don't have a Rockchip RK3399-based device, but I am typing this from an Orange Pi running Debian Sid running from a USB SATA SSD and it works pretty well
<psydruid> Aand I have Ubuntu on a spare SD card, which also works fine
